# Diapering Mamas Pic Thread!



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

I want to put names with faces. So, what do you think? How about a cloth diapering mama pic thread? You never know who will be at the park and someone may look familiar some time.








Here is my lil page..
http://www.geocities.com/trypdwyre/Pics.html


----------



## LizHarrison (Jan 6, 2003)

Mine is in my sig... only my belly is getting bigger now, guess it is time for some new pics








Liz


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Well, I think I've posted this one before of *me and Jeff.*

Oh, and I've a new one of Kenny in my sig line if anyone is interested . . . he is sans a dipe, but he's a cutie!


----------



## Sandra Dee (Aug 5, 2002)

Here is an old one of me and John.
I'm hopelessly devoted to that guy!









It's kind of small - sorry.

Me and John


----------



## Lifesabeach (Apr 8, 2003)

here's our family Christmas pic from last year. I was 8 mo pregnant. Here's Curran a month or so ago. I don't have any recent ones uploaded...lol, my computer crashes so I have to ask someone else to upload them for me.

yes, I love red bull...but the can was empty







:


----------



## melaniewb (Mar 14, 2003)

Here is my website, but most of the pictures are old.

http://mlwb420.tripod.com/myphotos/index.html


----------



## melaniewb (Mar 14, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Sandra Dee_
*Here is an old one of me and John.
I'm hopelessly devoted to that guy!









It's kind of small - sorry.

Me and John*
:LOL



































:LOL :LOL



































:LOL :LOL



































:LOL :LOL



































:LOL


----------



## BowNessMonster (Mar 5, 2002)

LOL! Heather, that's so cute. he's all buxiness about those feet!

Liz...DH and I about fell over. Your ds is a doppelganger for Dewey - from Malcolm in the middle!!! DGH keeps looking back over and shaking his head in wonder :LOL

*snort* BWAAHAHHAHHAHHHAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!! I was going "Gee, Sandra Dee looks Like ONJ...waitAMINNNIT...That's John Revolting!! OMG!!! HYSTERICAL!!!!









Meghan, beautiful family! Is your hair as dark red as it looks??? That is the colour mine was before the Big Chop...I am thinking of doing henna again; I am tired of my mousey blah brown hair.

Uploading a new one now...I promise, no more bikini pics LOL


----------



## mama2mygirls (Feb 16, 2003)

Well here's ours from this past xmas 2002, with Ella still offically in my tummy(she was born 1/10/03) ( the pic is smudged there was a finger print on the lens, which i''m so bummed about, i really like this pic)

http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/mama2princesses

Good idea Meghan!!!!!!

i like putting faces with people!


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Quote:

Meghan, beautiful family! Is your hair as dark red as it looks??? That is the colour mine was before the Big Chop...I am thinking of doing henna again; I am tired of my mousey blah brown hair.
Yeah my hair is naturally dk red. I hated it until last year. :LOL
This is really fun! WOOHOO pics!


----------



## Charmie981 (May 30, 2002)

I had a hard time finding a current (or good) photo of me, so the one of me and Jason is almost a year old.

The one of Jason and Samuel was last week, I think.

The one of Samuel in his suit







was taken the week before Easter.

my photos


----------



## Mamaste (Dec 21, 2001)

We don't have much up online right now, but there's a really recent shot of me and DD (like a month ago) on the far left of the banner collage at APConnect!.


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Sandra Dee_
*Here is an old one of me and John.
I'm hopelessly devoted to that guy!









It's kind of small - sorry.

Me and John*
:LOL


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

OMG Sandi! That is soooooooo funny. Where is that real pic?





























Everyone is so beautiful!


----------



## Sandra Dee (Aug 5, 2002)

You guys are SOOOOOOOOOO pretty!!!!!!!
I could NEVER post my real pic now!!!









Mamaste - STUNNING - not at all what I pictured (NOT that I pictured you unattractive - I just had a different image in my head).

Meghan - beautiful! - You know what I think about you and that beauty queen!!!









Liz - I'm so jealous of those boys!









Heather - you are SOOO cute!!!!!! I pictured you WAAAY different, too.

Jennifer - can I come live with you on the beach for Christmas? What a beautiful family - picture perfect! You guys should be models for a clothing line!!!!

Melanie - I love your glasses!!!







So cute! You're a doll, too!!!









Charlotte - such a sweetheart - very cute - just what I expected from you! Your DS is a CUTIE PIE!!!

So sweet - you can see the pregnancy glow Mama2mygirls!


----------



## mama2mygirls (Feb 16, 2003)

oh come on Sandra Dee, post your pic,
my pic i don't know if that's glowing or sweating!!!!!!

:LOL

i love everyone's pics!!!!!!


----------



## BowNessMonster (Mar 5, 2002)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!









Jennifer, lovely photos! I must get bil to take some of our fam this summer at the beach. I am always the one behind the camera.

Here's mine...

drawing with light

&

eternally mismatched eyebrows LOL


----------



## Mere (Oct 1, 2002)

Fun! Sandra Dee, that cracked me up!

This is from last summer...


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Ok, here's me... from a while ago... Bret is not a bitty babe anymore!

Baby Bret and I


----------



## turquoise (Oct 30, 2002)

Here's a pic of me and Trinity:

http://store6.yimg.com/I/babynmore_1748_355322

edited link oops! Sorry all!


----------



## Charmie981 (May 30, 2002)

We have so many beautiful mamas (and babies) here!! No one looks how I pictured, though :LOL. I'm really bad at visualizing people correctly, though!


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

Maybe this will work?

maybe not...brb

How bout now? http://groups.msn.com/Phishphamily/f...to&PhotoID=245

I think that worked...it was Ian and I last summer at the beach. I look about the same but he looks sooooo different these days.


----------



## Nikki Christina (Mar 27, 2003)

i love everyone pics









we are all in my sig.. No new pics .. my batteries died & I couldnt find the recharger awhile..lol


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

Here's the traditional annual Texas "Family in the Bluebonnets " protrait. We took this about 3 months ago. Jackson was only about 5 weeks old and Tori was being very two and NOT cooperating. Here's a picture of her and I a few minutes later...







and about 20 minutes after that...







:


----------



## Tuppy (Oct 18, 2002)

Here's my picture..

This was taken 3 days before my son was born...

http://us.f1.yahoofs.com/users/f7b21...DXQD_Al.4rxZmO

http://photos.yahoo.com/cakesbytami look at the diaper file..

Can someone tell me if this doesn't work...please!!


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

tuppy! neat pic! I *like* this!


----------



## veganmamma (Sep 10, 2002)

I love these! This is the first time I've gotten in on one before the 5th page!! :LOL

www.geocities.com/sephiesmamma/index.html

http://www.geocities.com/vegwahm/pics2.html

And pictures of Sephie in the first diaper I ever made for her!!

www.geocities.com/sephiesmamma/ladybug.html

That was a fun project that taught me I'm not going to be a diaper sewin' mamma until I get me a nice serger and maybe a new sewing machine...

Also there's this terrible picture of me when I was preggo- actually the day I went into labor and if you click on it you can see pics of me 2 hours post partum
www.babysephie.com
(yes I know coming is spelled wrong on the last page...







: I don't have the software to edit that website. :::sigh::









Lauren =)


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

http://pic8.picturetrail.com/VOL254/...8/27717722.jpg

hope that works!


----------



## Tuppy (Oct 18, 2002)

It worked, Shelly!!







All the pictures are great!!


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

ok i have to post this and get to bed.......







: DH request my time tonight
















but any way the pic of just me was right after i had my hair put in an up do for a graduation for my DH air force class ... i dont normally look like this......









the family pic was taken in december 2002 Ryan and his flaming red hair which is more blonde then red. my DD Erin and my DH Ron.... and me of course ... this is what i normally look like

http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/christi61...Family&.view=t


----------



## girlfactory (Nov 11, 2002)

This one is missing my middle girl:
http://www.fullmoonbabygear.com/momandgirls2.jpg

So here she is in all her glory:
http://www.fullmoonbabygear.com/ashnewhair.jpg

Her Daddy had just cut her hair.

Don't seem to have a current one of him, he's not into getting his picture taken


----------



## milk4two (Mar 20, 2003)

Here I am a few months ago with dd
http://members.iwahm.com/crunchymama/momnme.jpg


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

Here is me. I just took it in our bathroom









http://members.cox.net/jleastin/kids/me.jpg


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Here I am. Not a great picture, but enought that you'd probably recognize me in the park!


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Hey Terri! I think we have the same glasses. Nice taste.


----------



## AndreaBash (Feb 20, 2003)

I am enjoying putting faces to names. I really miss sig files when I visit this board.









Here we are a couple weeks ago:

Highland Games


----------



## Mattia (Jun 15, 2003)

Everyone looks beautiful... just how I picture us perfect AP/NP mamas.







:LOL

Here's Bas and I when he was 1 week old.


----------



## Midnightowl (Apr 14, 2003)

Here I am, pregnant with Jade, the day before she was born. I don't have too many current pics that show my face real well. Usually, I'm the one taking pictures around here.

http://homepage.mac.com/iboy_daniel/...s/lisapreg.jpg


----------



## WithHannahsHeart (Apr 22, 2003)

Oh, I want to do this too but I don't know how!! I have some new dipe pictures I want to show off, too. Heelllpp!


----------



## Lizzie3143 (Feb 27, 2003)

Here's how I look normally (frizzy haired in my jammies and nursing the baby) Me and my frizzy hair! and here I am all gussied up LOL I'm on the left my big sister is on the right

I love putting faces to all these names!


----------



## aMie (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's ME AND AIDAN from several months ago.
Heres DH AND AIDAN from a couple weeks ago.

This is soo much fun. I can't believe how many hot mama's we have on this board!


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Amie . . . I could not see your pics . . . Yahoo displayed a Purina Chow pic with a precious puppy, but I gather . . . that was NOT you or your family! :LOL

Ladies . . . tooooooo fun!!!!

Lydia, you need to upload your pictures to a server and then you'll be assigned a URL that you can post here using the 'http://' button above.

Keep them rolling . . . so many mommas' faces. I'll have to peruse over it and over it to ingrain these faces in my head.

BTW: the TX Bluebonnet pics made me VERY homesick!







:


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

You mamas are all soooo gorgeous!!!!! I love putting the faces with the names!

My family pic is in my siggy, and we have more pictures than you'll ever want to see on our site: Picture Galleries

Ohh, and you NEED to see this pic of my sister. It makes me giggle: Cristina


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

http://www.apronstringsbabythings.com/becca.htm

Not too recent, but here ya go!!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

mine are in my sig


----------



## *~*SewHappyNow*~* (Sep 25, 2002)

There's hardly any pics of me since I am always the one holding the camera







:

Here's one of me from easter, one of dh on Father's Day and some cute ones of the baby from recently









http://www.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=...21b3219f24c465


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

These pictures are beautiful you guys! I am completely computer illiterate when it comes to this stuff. I will put dh on the project as soon as he is out of his morning meeting. It might not be 'til later. I see some of you guys with all these kids and wonder how you all get any time on the computer!
Sandi, do you have two heads??








I also like all the mommy and baby pictures. "I'll Be Back" in my best Arnold Schwartzenagger voice. Not responsible for spelling errors this early in the morning!


----------



## Justice2 (Mar 18, 2003)

These are two pictures of me this time last year. One is at my bridal shower and one is at the wedding with my hubby...

http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/laura_a_w...src=ph&.view=t

Neither picture is very good, but the only other one I have of me recently, is a belly shot ay the end of my pregancy.


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

Such gorgeous mamas! I'm usually behind the camera







: I'll see if I can get my son to snap a shot later today.

Terri...you are never looking at the camera









I love putting faces to names...so much fun! Most of you are not at all like I pictured. It's funny that we get an image in our minds when we talk on the internet.

Um...Sandi...not fair! You must post a _real_ photo


----------



## mlia (Jun 8, 2002)

http://www.tulipsworld.com/Images/mlia/Leahsalem.jpg

This was back in early Feb. I guess we need to take a new one!

Thanks for the pics ladies. I LOVE looking at them.


----------



## Sandra Dee (Aug 5, 2002)

Fine, fine - you win!!








Me - in all my chubby pregnancy glory (I am BIG TIME preggo here)

I, too, am always behind the camera!


----------



## JoAida (Mar 29, 2003)

If I can do this right....I'm the prego one...lol.http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/...7856&members=1


----------



## Sue (Jul 10, 2003)

Thought I'd share a picture of me.
Alice snapped this at the pool last year on vacation.

Playing in the sun


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Sandra . . . now WHY did it take you so long to post that pic? I love it! We need to save this thread to refer back to when we 'lose' each other's faces!

Speaking of pics, don't you just love pregnancy shots? You look like 'you,' but you don't (and by 'you,' I mean 'in general - we'). I have hidden most pregnancy shots b/c my face and BOOBS exploded!

Like this picture entering my 3rd trimester. I was HUGE by delivery!

Here is me at MDC. Jeff took this shot when he was toying with the zoom lens on the (then) new digital camera. I had to start ignoring him as he was irking me. I hate pics of ME . . . I like to be on the 'shooting' end.


----------



## Sandra Dee (Aug 5, 2002)

LOL!!! HEATHER - you look just as beautiful pregnant!!!! P'shaw!







ag


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

SUE!







. . . okay, who is SUE? New member? I'm cracking up!!!


----------



## greenbean (Feb 24, 2003)

This one is from mother's day Kerensa and Michaela

I love the pics! Great idea for a thread!


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

*BECKI!*
The picture of you in all your pregnant glory is sweet . . . I always think prego moms are sweet! BUT the picture of your baby newly emerging into the world made me have my morning cry. Oh, she is/was BEAUTIFUL!









Okay, who is SUE?

Okay, I want to respond to ALL of these . . . greenbean . . . I love that shot . . . and all the *GREEN* surrounding you two makes for a perfect 'frame.'


----------



## JoAida (Mar 29, 2003)

I almost pm'ed Heather about the Sue post...icky(before I realized it was a joke...lol) I was a little hesitant to post pics because of the Sue's out there, now I'm even more insecure about it...uke

I thought, surely, the sicko's not that dumb!







I'm a little slow this morning.


----------



## LizHarrison (Jan 6, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by barefoot in the sand_
*

Liz...DH and I about fell over. Your ds is a doppelganger for Dewey - from Malcolm in the middle!!! DGH keeps looking back over and shaking his head in wonder :LOL

*

I don't know who Dewey is from Melcolom in the middle?? which DS?

I live a sheltered life, We don't watch TV, LOL..









Liz


----------



## Mamaste (Dec 21, 2001)

Psst -- look at the address line on Sue's picture for a clue to his/her identity.







: (Hint: It's someone whose "real" picture is sooo cute!)

Great shots everyone! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I *did* PM her... I also didn't realize it was a joke I guess


----------



## Sandra Dee (Aug 5, 2002)




----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Could someone that lives by Sandra Dee go over there and







her for all of us?

Any takers?








. . . you are asking for it Sandra!


----------



## velveeta (May 30, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Sandra Dee_
*You guys are SOOOOOOOOOO pretty!!!!!!!

Mamaste - STUNNING - not at all what I pictured (NOT that I pictured you unattractive - I just had a different image in my head).*
I had to laugh at this. While I was pregnant, I kept hearing the name Mamaste, and reading her posts here at MDC. It seemed like we would never meet! When we finally did, I was so surprised! You know, her posts are some of the wisest around, so I thought that she might be real... old!

Boy, was *I* wrong!







LOL! She is young and very fit!

My pic is here on Daniel's website: Baby Daniel
Please note that I am not quite as fat as this (1 or 2 days post partum). But, don't worry, I am still plenty fat!







!

Anyhoo, Daniel has lotsa diaper pics on the fashion page of this site!









Jean

p.s. all of us are great-looking mamas! don't you just







it?!


----------



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

i couldn't find any current pics last night so dh took one when i woke up this morning! Its so cool to put faces to names!

http://www.omelay.com/tabitha&tristan








tabitha


----------



## tmrhopkins (Jan 21, 2003)

Here is me and my dear family at the Salute to the Union on post. We are in Ft. Sill, Oklahoma and it was "only" a 100 degrees that day with who knows what the humidity was? And we were all hot and sweaty, but we had fun!

http://www.babiesonline.com/babies/t/twintornados/

Tawnya


----------



## LizHarrison (Jan 6, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by tmrhopkins_
*http://www.babiesonline.com/babies/t/twintornados/

This is the link to a picture of me and my family. We are at the salute to the Union on post in Ft. Sill, Oklahoma, it is only a 100 degrees with who knows what for humidity so we are all hot and sweaty. But we had fun!

Tawnya*

Are those WB they are wering? I have that same print the one on the right is wereing








Liz


----------



## mlia (Jun 8, 2002)

Here's a pic from September 7th last year a good 3 1/2 weeks before I delivered and I delivered 4 weeks early! I had polydramnios and was carrying twins even though one had died early! Too bad ya'll can't see my legs. I win the HUGE award!!! I had so much fluid you could touch parts of my tummy and legs and they would seep fluid.

http://www.geocities.com/godgivenivf...llyShot824.jpg

These pics are SO fun to look at!


----------



## MilitaryDoulaMama (Apr 5, 2003)

Here is me and my three girls









http://nikkichristina.homestead.com/...l/threenme.jpg


----------



## danaalex (Mar 19, 2003)

http://www.shutterfly.com/share/pict...21b3931bd48463

i have no idea if that will work or not, so here goes.

i have more recent pics of us but unfortunately this morning i hit some button and they are now lost in my computer somewhere. i will have dh find them tonight when he gets home.
these are all back from april. i had 10 in cut off of my hair 3 weeks ago, so it is no longer a bush!!!! we are growing alexandra's bang out too, so they are no longer hanging right in front of her eyes









i have enjoyed looking at everyone







...... it's so hard to get a mental picture of people that is actually accurate. most of you guys don't look the way i thought you would







..........


----------



## LizHarrison (Jan 6, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mlia_
*Here's a pic from September 7th last year a good 3 1/2 weeks before I delivered and I delivered 4 weeks early! I had polydramnios and was carrying twins even though one had died early! Too bad ya'll can't see my legs. I win the HUGE award!!! I had so much fluid you could touch parts of my tummy and legs and they would seep fluid.

http://www.geocities.com/godgivenivf...llyShot824.jpg

These pics are SO fun to look at!*
tHE LINK DID NOT WORK







but,
I had something like what you did with #1 he was a twin and I lost 1 at 8 weeks. I would walk adn my feet would "swoosh" like i has sneekers that were full of water. only I had no shoes on..

Liz


----------



## mlia (Jun 8, 2002)

Grrr I hate Geocities sometimes. I moved it to my regular server.

http://www.tulipsworld.com/Images/mlia/BellyShot824.jpg

Liz I didn't know that!!! ((((Hugs)))) We originally had triplets but Salem's identical died early around 10 weeks so they "absorbed". The other twin died around 15 weeks (we found out at 22 weeks) but they were delivered with Salem. Sometimes polydramnios is the cause of a twin death - when one twin gets all the fluid. We think Salem had it all and that's why her identical died. We don't know why the other baby died.

BTW Liz I'm the one who has the bright pink moon and stars dipe!


----------



## mommy2boys (Dec 31, 2002)

Ok i finally got it uploaded. this isn't my favorite picture, but I don't really have many of me since I'm the official picture taker. Anyway, it's the last one on the page and the first one too. Let me know if the link doesn't work.
http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/stewartba...ir=/The+Family


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

Leah, your belly looks like mine did with DS, and he was a singleton and I didn't have polyhydaminos, I was just Huuuuge!!!!! :LOL


----------



## mlia (Jun 8, 2002)

That does make me feel better! I didn't go many places since I was put on bedrest at 22 weeks but EVERYWHERE I went people would say oh you're due any day and I would be like 32 weeks!


----------



## marieangela (Apr 15, 2003)

I love seeing all these pictures. I don't post much, but I figure since I'm checking everyones pictures out, I might as well show my face. This is from our vacation just a week and a half ago. Hope this works...

http://images.ofoto.com/photos430/4/...1405_0_ALB.jpg


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Still working on mine! Mommy2boys, nice to see what you and Ethan look like after chatting yesterday







Heather, why did I imagine you with long blonde hair?? Must be the pretty name. Dh hasn't called me back yet after my urgent message :LOL It is hard to find good help these days!


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

YOU ARE THE 6th MDC momma that pictured me with long, blonde hair. Are there any Heathers with short salt-n-pepper hair? :LOL


----------



## tmrhopkins (Jan 21, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by LizHarrison_
*Are those WB they are wering? I have that same print the one on the right is wereing








Liz*
Sorry, I don't know what WB stands for.... they are wearing some shorts that I made for them, then a white tshirt that I appliqued a square from the scraps of material from the shorts. They have on Robeez.

What is WB? Am I missing out on something neat?

Tawnya


----------



## girlfactory (Nov 11, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mom2six_
*Hey Terri! I think we have the same glasses. Nice taste.







*
Sure looks that way!!


----------



## girlfactory (Nov 11, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by tabitha_
*i couldn't find any current pics last night so dh took one when i woke up this morning! Its so cool to put faces to names!

http://www.omelay.com/tabitha&tristan








tabitha*

I wish I looked that good in the morning Tabitha


----------



## Safemommy (Jul 22, 2002)

Wow have we got some beautiful babies here at mothering!!!









Here is Andrew's page: www.babiesonline.com/babies/l/lilpilot

Here is Katelyn's page: www.babiesonline.com/babies/b/bbkate

I am updating these sites! But, a few months old here they are!


----------



## LizHarrison (Jan 6, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by tmrhopkins_
*Sorry, I don't know what WB stands for.... they are wearing some shorts that I made for them, then a white tshirt that I appliqued a square from the scraps of material from the shorts. They have on Robeez.

What is WB? Am I missing out on something neat?

Tawnya*
Woolly Bottoms covers the bottom pic of the boys playing peek a boo








Liz


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

momschooling! :LOL I was at first like ewwwwww! this is fun, i'm enjoying seeing yall, the babes are beautiful! it makes me sad for mine.


----------



## Tuppy (Oct 18, 2002)

Heather,

I have to admit I pictured you with long blonde hair too!! :LOL


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

Here is a picture of Jordyn and me . It is a while ago, but I look pretty much the same now.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

editing to fix my links:

I am just putting the link to my dd's Very outdated website, 'cause I couldn't figure out how to link just one pic from there. Check the gallery for a better pic of me than is on the front page.

I looove putting faces with names. Great thread Meghan!Sarah's site


----------



## Tuppy (Oct 18, 2002)

Letia,

I'm sorry...


----------



## LaffNowCryLater (May 2, 2003)

Check out the link in my sig., but beware, I look a little rough.


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

from yesterday July 8/03, my dh took the picture. Aleksei is so cute.

http://www.snapfish.com/viewsharedph...944/l=16091589


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

you don't look rough at all! you look great









we have some nice looking moms!!


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Look at all these hot mamas!







Yikes, I'm scared to post my pic, but here it is anyways. Beware, no makeup!
http://pages.ivillage.com/monkeydood...iaandmamma.jpg


----------



## BowNessMonster (Mar 5, 2002)

for Liz:

I don't watch TV much anymore...except the odd Treehouse program with dd..is Malcolm even still on? I gave it up when I became a wahm. Now I sew, and crochet instead of vegging in front of the tube!









here's Dewey. I know you may not see it; you're his mama and you're likely to say "He doesn't look anything like that dewey" But I am flabbergasted by the likenes:LOL

http://deweyrules.tripod.com/deweysdepartment.htm


----------



## jen and her girls (May 22, 2003)

this is kind of a montage of me growing up...

http://www.geocities.com/Jenostrum/my_life.html

So you get to see my baby pictures too, sorry!


----------



## Sandra Dee (Aug 5, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by wannabmommie_
*momschooling! :LOL I was at first like ewwwwww! this is fun, i'm enjoying seeing yall, the babes are beautiful! it makes me sad for mine.







*


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Sue_
*Thought I'd share a picture of me.
Alice snapped this at the pool last year on vacation.

Playing in the sun*

OMIGOD!! That's Hilarious!! Who DDDDC??? :LOL







:LOL


----------



## Sandra Dee (Aug 5, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by barefoot in the sand_
*for Liz:

I don't watch TV much anymore...except the odd Treehouse program with dd..is Malcolm even still on? I gave it up when I became a wahm. Now I sew, and crochet instead of vegging in front of the tube!









here's Dewey. I know you may not see it; you're his mama and you're likely to say "He doesn't look anything like that dewey" But I am flabbergasted by the likenes:LOL

http://deweyrules.tripod.com/deweysdepartment.htm*








- TWINS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

Okay! Had my dh snap a couple of photos. I did find one of my favorite photos of me and the boys several years ago...I haven't changed much, maybe just a few pounds







:

Me and the boys 2000

Me and the progeny...today

And one more because Finn looked drunk in that last photo...

Me and Finnamaroo...today

edited: See what Finn is holding in her hands? They are llamas







Told ya we love llamas :LOL


----------



## my2girlz (Oct 7, 2002)

Mine is in my signature.


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Hi again! Still no pictures! Jen, is that your mother with the dark hair next to you? Was she 12 when she had you?? Sorry, personal question







. Wendy, you look kind of like I imagined you! So, you don't have to change anything! I love all the beach pictures you guys, very nice.
Sandra Dee is dangerous with a computer...


----------



## steelmagnolia4 (Apr 10, 2003)

Taken a couple of months ago of DH and me... I have since had six inches cut off my hair and before you ask, yes, I really am old enough to have four children *sigh*

http://halfpintsdiapers.com/fpdb/ima...andheather.jpg


----------



## jen and her girls (May 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mom4tot_
*Jen, is that your mother with the dark hair next to you? Was she 12 when she had you?? Sorry, personal question







.*
LOL. She will be so flattered that you said that. She was actually 22 when she had me, and her mother was 22 when she had her, and her mother was 22 when she had her....

She's 51 now, and she still looks like she's in her early 40's.


----------



## fullofgrace (Nov 26, 2002)

My pics are in my siggy. The pic of me was getting back from having gotten my hair cut and styled for the first time in a long while. DH took the pic for me since I, too, amd usually stuck behind the camera. (The Wheaties box is from when the Patriots won the Superbowl. DH just HAD to have it AND display it.







: I love football too, but not that much! LOL!)


----------



## velveeta (May 30, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by HeatherSanders_
*YOU ARE THE 6th MDC momma that pictured me with long, blonde hair. Are there any Heathers with short salt-n-pepper hair? :LOL*
OMG! Make that 7! As soon as I read that, I was going to post that I *also* pictured you with long, blonde hair! Maybe b/c of the little girl on punkinbutt.com?










Jean


----------



## LizHarrison (Jan 6, 2003)

Ok here is a recent one of me.. Taken at my sisters wedding June 21st..
5 months prego
http://www.ofoto.com/PhotoView.jsp?U...4843903&page=1

My Dh and my mom
http://www.ofoto.com/PhotoView.jsp?U...4843903&page=1

Me and Andy
http://www.ofoto.com/PhotoView.jsp?U...4843903&page=1
Andy
http://www.ofoto.com/PhotoView.jsp?U...4843903&page=1

and Matthew

http://www.ofoto.com/PhotoView.jsp?U...4843903&page=1









Liz


----------



## aMie (Mar 30, 2003)

Quote:

Amie . . . I could not see your pics . . . Yahoo displayed a Purina Chow pic with a precious puppy, but I gather . . . that was NOT you or your family!










Okay, try this: Pics

Someone let me know if it works or not!
Thanks!


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

It worked this time Tuppy! I love the Batman Butt!


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by aMie_
*









Okay, try this: Pics

Someone let me know if it works or not!
Thanks!*
You have beautiful eyes like my sister Gail aMie.


----------



## LilMamiBella (Nov 13, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by steelmagnolia4_
*Taken a couple of months ago of DH and me... I have since had six inches cut off my hair and before you ask, yes, I really am old enough to have four children *sigh*

http://halfpintsdiapers.com/fpdb/ima...andheather.jpg*

You look great Heather! I'll have to get dh to take a pic of me tonight!


----------



## tmrhopkins (Jan 21, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by LizHarrison_
*Woolly Bottoms covers the bottom pic of the boys playing peek a boo








Liz*
Yep, those are Woolly Bottoms! We love them, but sadly enough they are gettting a little on the small side......

Tawnya


----------



## KatieD (Jan 28, 2003)

Here is a picture of me and Nathan. My hair is lighter now though








http://www.snapfish.com/viewsharedph...199/l=16097293


----------



## Mamaste (Dec 21, 2001)

I can't figure out what's more of a hoot: seeing all the photos and trying to match them with the names, or reading all the wack comments! :LOL

BTW -- I *am* old.









(Grand)Mamaste


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

first, me and DH (uh, almost five years ago - LOL)
http://pages.ivillage.com/stafl/site...ctures/pic.jpg

Then, DD a few days ago
http://pages.ivillage.com/stafl/site.../jenny0708.jpg

And, finally, newbaby also a few days ago!
http://pages.ivillage.com/stafl/site...es/newbaby.gif


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

I love seeing everyone! here is me with my kids a few weeks ago- not the best pic, but the only one with me in it

http://home1.gte.net/res0ykbu/monpic.htm


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

ok, let me see if I can find a picture with me in it







halloween time~2002

christmas 2002 yes, that is my baby crying b/c she wanted to be held by gramma, not be in a picture







:

my hair goes from long to short quite often, I can never make up my mind on how I want to wear my hair.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mamaste_
*I can't figure out what's more of a hoot: seeing all the photos and trying to match them with the names, or reading all the wack comments! :LOL

BTW -- I *am* old.









(Grand)Mamaste*
Same here on the comments- how did that Sue get in here...Mamaste- I may be older than you...LOL

Rachel... I like that Pumkinpatch picture.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Another dark-haired HEATHER! See, we are not blondes!

Hey SUE!!







WHERE'd ya get those wings?? :LOL









Here is Heather secretly praying that isn't umm . . . SD's dad or something equally emberassing.

Might want to tone down that hair there Sandra Dee.


----------



## my2girlz (Oct 7, 2002)

Being that my name is Heather and I'm a brunette, I don't picture Heathers as blonde. Of all the Heathers I know, they are all brunette. I wonder why people picture us as blonde.














:


----------



## Sandra Dee (Aug 5, 2002)

Umm - no, Sandra Dee's Dad (nor DH) are on MDC - I act alone























Quote:

_Originally posted by HeatherSanders_
*Another dark-haired HEATHER! See, we are not blondes!

Hey SUE!!







WHERE'd ya get those wings?? :LOL









Here is Heather secretly praying that isn't umm . . . SD's dad or something equally emberassing.

Might want to tone down that hair there Sandra Dee.







*


----------



## bionicsquirrel (Jan 2, 2003)

Well, I tried to post late last night, but the computer kept freezing. So now here I am on the 4th page as usual. boo hoo! Here is one of me smothering ds with my love.

Heather, I never pictured you as a blonde. In fact, I always thought you would have long dark hair with bangs and a rather square, sturdy body. I don't know what gave me this impression. Maybe I just think of you as strong and in control based on your posts. You are quite adorable to tell the truth (I am glad I got it wrong)









Edited to say: Oh darn it, I am actually on the 5th page. What a bummer.


----------



## Sandra Dee (Aug 5, 2002)

#8

I also pictured you blonde - with dark roots! LOL!! I have NO idea why???

Maybe I knew a Heather that looked like that?????









I'm a strange one!


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by bionicsquirrel_
*Heather, I never pictured you as a blonde. In fact, I always thought you would have long dark hair with bangs and a rather square, sturdy body.*
Well, I AM of German stock! :LOL Just call me Helga! :LOL

Hey bio-squirrel . . . I stuck around to see your pic and I'm thinking that is an adorable shot FULL of LOVE! Wow, you guys must be 'attached!'


----------



## ChiknGirl (Apr 22, 2003)

Here's my baby's page, I think I am in one or two of the pics.

www.babiesonline.com/babies/p/pigletspage


----------



## Love my 2 (Feb 14, 2003)

Here's one of me on my weddign day, note the rare makeup!!! Also some of my little ones around Christmas time.

http://www.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=...21b321819bc4d5


----------



## my2girlz (Oct 7, 2002)

Being that my name is Heather and I'm a brunette, I don't picture Heathers as blonde. Of all the Heathers I know, they are all brunette. I wonder why people picture us as blonde.














:


----------



## wildthing (Feb 16, 2003)

We haven't had any good pics done in forever!!! But here is thehttp://photos.yahoo.com/bc/arayasuns...c=ph%26.view=t









Theres more of the kids here.

With seven kids, if I posted a pic of each, I would need my own thread







:


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

I about got sick when I saw that Sue post! I had just read the thread about her and was freaked out! I am enjoying sein all the mommas!
Shelly


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Shelly~ Looks like you've been ddddc'd too! :LOL


----------



## jessikate (Jul 19, 2002)

Here we are. I just took this photo this afternoon.

Jess & Gracie 7/10/03

I was seriously freaked out by the "Sue" post for a moment, until I saw the URL. Then I was


----------



## my2girlz (Oct 7, 2002)

Jess~ I can't believe how much Gracie has grown! She has big beautiful eyes! Can't wait to see her again at SG!


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by HeatherSanders_
*
Might want to tone down that hair there Sandra Dee.







*
That is too funny!


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mattia_
*Everyone looks beautiful... just how I picture us perfect AP/NP mamas.







:LOL

Here's Bas and I when he was 1 week old. *
Mattia, I think you kind of look like me!

Here's one from last year where you can sort of see the resemblence:
http://pages.sbcglobal.net/vanroode/lj/20020315.jpg

And here's a recent picture from last saturday:
http://pages.sbcglobal.net/vanroode/...rcut030705.jpg

And she's right, everyone _is_ beautiful.


----------



## mama2mygirls (Feb 16, 2003)

i have really enjoyed everyones pic, we need to save this thread for reference.

Super great idea Meghan!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by abigailvr_
*Mattia, I think you kind of look like me!*








ZOIKS! No joke . . . regular doppelgangers!


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by HeatherSanders_
*







ZOIKS! No joke . . . regular doppelgangers!







*
I'm glad someone else thought so too, and that I wasn't seeing things!


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

Okay...now I've had some quiet time to peruse the photos at leisure!

The Julies are those who looked most like I thought (Phishmama and PB&J

Mamaste...I have this picture of you in my head with blonde hair







: Did you ever have blonde hair?

Kendell...love that drawing with light photo (so did my boys!) and your eyebrows are not mismatched. Hey, at least you have two eyebrows, I only have one







:

Heather...I have seen your pic before, but still, I always picture you with red hair! Maybe because you are so fiesty









Sandi...I pictured you as a blonde, maybe I'm thinking of ONJ, lol! And that Sue, photo...I smell a new DDDDC name a brewin' :LOL

Kathleen...I pictured you with long, brown hair! But, girl...you need to look at the camera!

Uh, oh! I had more to say but my dd is wanting her mama.....

I'm really enjoying this thread and getting the chance to see all you MDC mamas


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Kendell reminds me of a close friend in highschool - taller than all the boys, slender, all-natural with spaghetti strap tanks (even though it was against guidelines), old worn out levis and slip-on birks. She had wit, always seem to be in a relaxed state and was never on time for class b/c her theory was 'time is irrelevant.'

Makes me wonder what she's doing now. Hmmm . . . wonder if she's cd'ing her babes?

I like your eyebrows. If I don't wax mine regularly, I look a bit grover-ish.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Birth story and photo albums are at:busybusymomma


----------



## *~*SewHappyNow*~* (Sep 25, 2002)

Wow thanks for sharing your pictures mamas! You are all so beautiful!

Funny one there Sandra Dee! I was at work and I click on that small pic and I'm thinking wow that pictures realy tiny, but wow that guy looks like John Travolta...







I'm slow, took me a while to figure it out


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Hmmmm . . . mine = Kenneth Scott Sanders
Yours = Jeremy Kenneth Sanders

Must be an MDC thing!
You DID submit your birth story to the Birth Story forum, right???????????


----------



## Midnightowl (Apr 14, 2003)

Heather, I always pictured you with curly red hair.

And busybusy, I have that plaid flannel sheet set in the picture of you and your babe!

Has anyone noticed that there are really very few of us who are blonde pictured in this thread??? Isn't that odd?


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Midnightowl_
*Has anyone noticed that there are really very few of us who are blonde pictured in this thread??? Isn't that odd?*
They are out having fun.







ag


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by HeatherSanders_
*Hmmmm . . . mine = Kenneth Scott Sanders
Yours = Jeremy Kenneth Sanders

Must be an MDC thing!
You DID submit your birth story to the Birth Story forum, right???????????*
And remember, my BIL and dh's nephew are Steven Scott Sanders!







ag








I guess I better submit my birth story!

Quote:

_Originally posted by Midnightowl_
*And busybusy, I have that plaid flannel sheet set in the picture of you and your babe!
*
That's my comforter from my tiny bed I had pre-marriage. :LOL It's such a yummy soft flannel!


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Ah yes, how did I forget that whole 'SANDERS RULE' conversation (especially the men).

Let's see: This is 2 hours after delivering Kenny and Meredith is with me. Boy was I swollen up.


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Okay, I finally got through all the pages of this thread!

Since we're posting prego pictures, here's one of me at 41 weeks, five days before DS was born!







:
http://www.abigailvr.net/spruitje/images/41weeks.jpg

And here's one 2.5 weeks post-partum. I just love this one because of how teeny-tiny DS is! Awww!
http://www.abigailvr.net/niels/2002/images/20020721.jpg


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

OMG!!!!!






























Who did it??????
LOL

<lolololoololol>


----------



## BowNessMonster (Mar 5, 2002)

Heather, that descrip is right on - except I am not tall :LOL Oh, and it's slip-on Docs not Birks.

I have a pic somewhere with me wearing make-up...hmmmm....i'll try to find it. I wore make-up for the wedding I was in recently, and dd was looking at me all funny; "Mama, you look..._diffent_ "







. Then next day she was examining my face closely for the make-up, and she pointed to my wrinkles under my eyes and asked "Mama, what are these lines for?" hehehe.

here's some wedding pics (with MAKEUP!!! LOL), and one from when dd was 1 month or so old:

http://www3.telus.net/im2/fresh/bwmoms.jpg

http://www3.telus.net/im2/fresh/BWwed1.jpg
http://www3.telus.net/im2/fresh/BWwed2.jpg
http://www3.telus.net/im2/fresh/BWwed3.jpg
http://www3.telus.net/im2/fresh/BWwed4.jpg
http://www3.telus.net/im2/fresh/BWwed5.jpg
http://www3.telus.net/im2/fresh/BWwedgroup.jpg

and 5 generations of women (only 3 of us left now







)
http://www3.telus.net/im2/fresh/5generationsWEB.jpg


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by WendyLouWho_
*

Kathleen...I pictured you with long, brown hair! But, girl...you need to look at the camera!

*
I was too busy looking at my beautiful son. Maybe someday I will look at the camera.


----------



## CrunchyChristian (May 28, 2003)

Great pictures, mommas!

I'm really limited by what I have online, especially after buying a new computer.

Here's a pic of me and DH and my best friend. DH is on the left (duh, huh? LOL), I'm in the middle and my friend is on the right. http://www.growthspurts.com/drivee/i...7622368426.jpg There's a few wedding pics here: http://www.keeperofthestars.net/wedding.htm Can't forget our little guy: http://www.growthspurts.com/drivee/i...4650264868.jpg


----------



## CrunchyChristian (May 28, 2003)

Hmmm, first link didn't work. Here it is again (DH left, me middle, friend right): http://www.growthspurts.com/drivee/i...7622368426.jpg


----------



## mommytomy4kids (Apr 3, 2002)

I love looking at everyones pictures.....


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Kendall I love your wedding pictures and I love the 5 generation picture










Abigail I have seen more pictures of Mattia and the resmbelance is uncanny!

here are my pictures from my pregnancy with Jake. I have 2 pics in there too from my pregnancy with the twins - the one with goofy and the one with my neices, they are the last two pictures. I didn't take too many pics with them... i regretted it a lot which was why I took so many with jacob... The one at 40 weeks I was in labor! (yes I had him on my due date LOL) My labor started at 12:15, we called the midwife and then I insisted on getting in the outfit for one last picture and he was born an hour later LOL LOL - enjoy!


----------



## jen and her girls (May 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by barefoot in the sand_
*and 5 generations of women (only 3 of us left now







)
http://www3.telus.net/im2/fresh/5generationsWEB.jpg*
I have a 5 generation picture too. That is so cool! My great grandma passed away last April, but so far the other four of us are here.

Just wanted to tell you that it was a great picture.


----------



## Tuppy (Oct 18, 2002)

I'v already posted a family picture...Here's my favorite preggo picture...

http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/cakesbyta...c=ph%26.view=t

If that link didn't work you can look here in the diaper file..

http://photos.yahoo.com/cakesbytami


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Tami - that is beautiful!


----------



## m&m mom (Mar 8, 2003)

Gosh... I'm joining this thread really late! I'm slowly making my way through everyone's pics -- they are all so beautiful!! I've got dial-up, so its taking me awhile!







:

I apologize for the "Ceiva" links, but I don't have time to do anymore uploads...

Me and dh at the zoo... my 5 year old took the picture, so the angle is funny...
http://www.ceiva.com/public/emailed_...l_key=jqroCqKA

Me and the boys a while back...
http://www.ceiva.com/public/emailed_...l_key=jfUblZwC

Me and the boys a few weeks ago at Mason's first birthday...
http://www.ceiva.com/public/emailed_...l_key=jfKTKxDv

This is so much fun! It's really great to put faces with names!


----------



## tug (Jun 16, 2003)

Since I've enjoyed everybody's photos so much, I thought I should go ahead and post the website for baby james and his folks (me and DH). it's fun to see the real people behind the comments.

Here's DS in his Fuzzi Bunz at Easter!
http://www.loyno.edu/~jmguill/Journa...20/030420.html

and the family web journal:
http://www.loyno.edu/~jmguill/Journal/index.html

tug


----------



## mymommyto4 (May 25, 2003)

Here I am with Bailey and Ethan at the Kiddie Park this summer. Of course, I am wearing no make up. Dh never wants to take a pic of me when I am made up and looking nice. I do have lots of pics of me taken first thing in the morning, wearing pjs and house shoes and with very scary bed head hair though







What is up with that?!









Lisa


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

Hey Lisa...I have that same color of mayawrap! (one of the 4 I have







: )


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

tug~ can't get your links to work


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

in all our glory. the family pict was taken late and we were looking rough. http://pages.ivillage.com/reeseccup/reeseandfamily/ i really need to update, enjoy...

edit to add more recent picts http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/wyom00top...Photos&.view=t


----------



## mommytomy4kids (Apr 3, 2002)

Lisa Woods you looked diff then I thought. I had you as a brunette.lol


----------



## mymommyto4 (May 25, 2003)

Quote:

Hey Lisa...I have that same color of mayawrap! (one of the 4 I have )
Oh man! I love my maya wrap and wish I had really gotten the hang of it before my fourth (and last) kiddo







I bought it for No-No, but me, him and the maya never got along really well


----------



## mymommyto4 (May 25, 2003)

Quote:

Lisa Woods you looked diff then I thought. I had you as a brunette.lol
ssssshhhhh....I *am* a brunette









I'm seriously considering going back to being a brunette, too. I'm sick of the upkeep, roots, etc. I'm trying to find the right color though. Can't decide....


----------



## mommytomy4kids (Apr 3, 2002)

My lips are sealed. Hee hee my intuition WAS right though <grin>


----------



## feebeeglee (Nov 30, 2002)

nak

love the thread!

here's me and DD#2, she's mere minutes old
Abby and Mama (warning: midwife examining placenta in background







: )

here's DH and DS, also mere minutes old!
Bede and Daddy (DH is a hairy monkey man!)


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Your eldest son sure does favor his daddy!

Wonderful pictures ladies! So nice to see all y'all MDC gals' faces!


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by HeatherSanders_
*Your eldest son sure does favor his daddy!

Wonderful pictures ladies! So nice to see all y'all MDC gals' faces!







*

nak yes he does and is too good looking for his own good. People laugh when I say he's girl candy, but he really is. Rich looks a lot like Drew did as a baby but with his own personal twist, YIKES my kids are stunning







(no bias here AT ALL). TY, and I agree we do have very stunning ladies here and darling babies and children.


----------



## mommytomy4kids (Apr 3, 2002)

Aaron after his sisters made him up:
http://www.flicker-n-suds.com/fpdb/i...aronmakeup.jpg

My 7yo and our baby:
http://www.flicker-n-suds.com/fpdb/i...abyandkate.jpg

My 9yo daughter and the same kitty:
http://www.flicker-n-suds.com/fpdb/images/embaby.jpg

Me after whacking my own hair this last time:
http://www.flicker-n-suds.com/fpdb/images/mehaircut.jpg

Another Aaron:
http://www.flicker-n-suds.com/fpdb/images/myhaircut.jpg

And my oldest son:
http://www.flicker-n-suds.com/fpdb/images/nathan.jpg

Man when I went looking for them I found tons of wool covers I had made with cute appliques. I LOVED making them. LMK if anyone wants me to share the pics.


----------



## tug (Jun 16, 2003)

Rachel:

Sorry about the links, I think Loyola's site has been sort of in and out today. Maybe keep trying?



tug


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

Ok, they worked for me this time! Very darling little guy you have


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by flminivanmama_
*Kendall I love your wedding pictures and I love the 5 generation picture









Abigail I have seen more pictures of Mattia and the resmbelance is uncanny!

here are my pictures from my pregnancy with Jake. I have 2 pics in there too from my pregnancy with the twins - the one with goofy and the one with my neices, they are the last two pictures. I didn't take too many pics with them... i regretted it a lot which was why I took so many with jacob... The one at 40 weeks I was in labor! (yes I had him on my due date LOL) My labor started at 12:15, we called the midwife and then I insisted on getting in the outfit for one last picture and he was born an hour later LOL LOL - enjoy!







*
I guess everyone has a twin somewhere and Mattia is mine (and vice versa!







)

And that's not Goofy, it's Pluto!


----------



## bionicsquirrel (Jan 2, 2003)

Ooh, I love seeing pictures of pregnant women. They are so beautiful. When I was pregnant it was the only time in my life I ever really strutted my stuff. I felt like such a sexy Goddess.
Here I am a week before ds was born.

Kendell, I love all of the pictures you post. You are so elegant.

and Phoebegleeson, the "Abby and Mom" is terrific. You look exhilerating and the placenta is cool too.

Thanks for sharing Mamas


----------



## mommytomy4kids (Apr 3, 2002)

That was one thing I did not do when PG that I sooo regret









Sherry


----------



## wildthing (Feb 16, 2003)

I had some preg nuds done with my last several pregnancies.....these are some about a month before my last babe was born that were done outdoors . There is also one in that batch from about 30 seconds before he was born....








Oh, if anyone would rather not see a nude, don't click on the link.


----------



## liya (Apr 17, 2003)

Ok so i want to join too....

This is ME last summer at my college graduation 3 months







at the time...thank god for togas...







and this is Arian and his Daddy and these are my dogs they are feirce dont get to close...They are attack dogs....


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Donna - those are the most beautiful pictures! That was you pregnant with your 7th child? You look fantastic!


----------



## wildthing (Feb 16, 2003)

Linda,
Congratulations on your graduation....nice to see your pic. And your dogs look like real man-eaters!









Ocean,
Thanks...Yes, I was preg with baby #7. I do nudes, and told my photographer this time that I wanted outdoor nudes. She loves doing my shoots, because I go a bit farther toward the edge than her other clients.







I was overlooking a housing development, and it happened to be trash collection day....we had to be quick before someone called the police. (Dh said he wouldn't come bail me out of jail!


----------



## liya (Apr 17, 2003)

Donna you look fabulous in those pictures.....Me well we did a small foto shoot in the house (home pictures actually...lol)....No Nude Belly pictures here














Mind the my gorgeous tatoo in the bottom







: ohhhhh my tattoo and my belly didnt get along...







..I tried to put my hair curly in the picture but this darn straight hair didnt budge i spend hours only to achieve a wet look with waves :







oh well....









oh yeah and my husband didnt know how to work the camera so the date is wrong







:


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

Quote:

Man when I went looking for them I found tons of wool covers I had made with cute appliques. I LOVED making them. LMK if anyone wants me to share the pics.
Sooo Sherry...







any possibility you'll be coming out of wool cover making retirement??


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mommytomy4kids_
*Man when I went looking for them I found tons of wool covers I had made with cute appliques. I LOVED making them. LMK if anyone wants me to share the pics.*
I would love to see them, you had some really nice things on auction in the past.


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

I hope this works... Here I am Very Preggo w#3 (dd-Riley)

Another brunette! Melissa & 32 weeks: http://www.snapfish.com/slideshow/Al...578/t_=6487005


----------



## mommytomy4kids (Apr 3, 2002)

I need to get ready for church:

Flag Cover Bum of a Duckie Dipe Front of that duckie dipe Flower Power Flower Power front Cow Day and Night Dragonfly Gusset Covers Small Organic Wool set


----------



## thundersweet (Feb 28, 2003)

There are some pictures of me at www.picturetrail.com/thundersweet Mostly in the wedding album.


----------



## mommytomy4kids (Apr 3, 2002)

No chance. I have no snap press and no serger to help off set medical bills. I am done for as far as these things go


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

In light of this thread, I have linked pics in my siggie! I think everyone here should do that, so we can take a peek whenever we feel like it instead of wading through this huge thread!


----------



## ceciclem (Nov 17, 2002)

I sure hope this link works. If it does. Here I am with Eli back in Sept. 2002. I look about the same. He has alot more hair now.







I need to get a more recent picture online.

http://ceciclem.tripod.com/elimom.jpg

edited to say... nope







my geocities site isn't up anymore for some reason and it doesn't look like tripod wants me linking so sorry! I don't have much luck with these free sites. blegh.


----------



## wildthing (Feb 16, 2003)

Stacey
I think putting the pics in our sigs is a good idea...I will add mine as soon as I can.


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

someone show me how, and I'm in!


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by ceciclem_
*edited to say... nope







my geocities site isn't up anymore for some reason and it doesn't look like tripod wants me linking so sorry! I don't have much luck with these free sites. blegh.*
Cecilia, we can see it by pasting "ceciclem.tripod.com/elimom.jpg" (without the quotes) into our address bars. Cute kiddie.


----------



## mama2mygirls (Feb 16, 2003)

*Cecilia, we can see it by pasting "ceciclem.tripod.com/elimom.jpg" (without the quotes) into our address bars. Cute kiddie.







* [/QUOTE]

i could see it too !
your little one is tooooooo cute!


----------



## JewelsRae (Sep 23, 2002)

It's so neat to see all the mamas! Here's a couple pics of me... let's see if I can figure this out!









Me with Alex in his New Native carrier (note the diapers drying in the backgroud- do I look crunchy or what!







) a couple months ago:

http://www.growthspurts.com/drivee/i...1616953261.jpg

And here is one of me at 32 weeks pg, very fuzzy pic sorry!

http://www.growthspurts.com/drivee/i...4741484878.jpg


----------



## Mattia (Jun 15, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by abigailvr_
*Mattia, I think you kind of look like me!

Here's one from last year where you can sort of see the resemblence:
http://pages.sbcglobal.net/vanroode/lj/20020315.jpg
*
I'm just now seeing this, sorry!!









Ya know what... I totally see the resemblence! We have similar facial features, complexions, eyes... we even have the same hair color and rosy cheeks!









How cool. You look like you could be my sister. Ha!









BTW, I have no clue why the pic I posted of Bas and I is now of my son only.

Hmmmm, weird. lol


----------



## LoriG (Feb 27, 2003)

Hey, how do we put pics here without uploading them to a URL? :-D


----------



## Just Me Jenn (Aug 7, 2003)

Wow! This is fun putting faces with everyones names!

Okay...not the best pics of us, but the most recent I have on the computer









Rob and I
http://www.imgmag.com/images/jennln/rj.jpg

Matthew
http://www.imgmag.com/images/jennln/rj1.jpg

Julia (in blue-background) and Taylor (foreground)
http://www.imgmag.com/images/jennln/rj2.jpg

Emily
http://www.imgmag.com/images/jennln/rj3.jpg


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mattia_
*How cool. You look like you could be my sister. Ha!







*
I guess everyone _does_ have a twin out there.


----------



## tug (Jun 16, 2003)

Abigail -

Niels is adorable. I especially loved the Niels in the Netherlands photos. My mother was Dutch and the whole family is still there so we've visited often (but not yet with ds who's six months). It always makes me feel warm and fuzzy to see the familiar Dutch homes and people. Maybe because we had such a large Dutch family (eight aunts and uncles who then all married and had between 2 and 5 children), Dutch people always seem like family to me.










tug


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Tug,

Thanks! My DH has a big family too, his parents are each one of 8, so he has lots of aunts and uncles an cousins too. I don't think I've even met them all yet.


----------

